# Il Milan è del fondo Elliott. Finisce l'era cinese di Yonghong Li.



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.

Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno. 

Anche Laudisa conferma: il Milan è ad un passo dal fondo Elliott. C'è aria di svolta in casa Milan.

Bellinazzo: Rybolovlev non avrebbe mai potuto comprare il Milan per il divieto della Uefa di possedere doppie proprietà, a meno che non avesse venduto il Monaco. Elliott è da sempre padrone del destino del Milan.


Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2018)

Ora incrociamo le dita e speriamo che Elliott ci venda a gente seria


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Adesso via tutti! Sciò!


----------



## milan1899 (9 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (9 Luglio 2018)

Ciao ciao cinesua.
Ma ancora non esulto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ora incrociamo le dita e speriamo che Elliott ci venda a gente seria



Prima cosa URGENTISSIMA: VIA FASSONE E MIRABELLI seduta stante, ingresso di Paolo Maldini e mercato rafforzativo nei limite del possibile


----------



## Gekyn (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti





Ora voglio l'APACFShow con le dimissioni in diretta di Max&Fax.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


Bene. Il meglio per il Milan, sempre. Che i Singer sappiano trattare degnamente ciò che oggi stanno ricevendo. Il Milan chiede solo di essere un club normale, che ha voglia di fare calcio per il calcio, ed i suoi tifosi. Vogliamo stabilità, ed un progetto, per il nostro club. E tornare, finalmente, a parlare solo di pallone.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Comunque per l'ufficialita' dovremo aspettare la convocazione straordinaria del CDA, giusto?


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



lo sapevamo già da 3 giorni...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



A parte che é meglio aspettare conferme, la speranza é che per qualche fortunato motivo si finisca in mani, non ricche, ma appassionate di desiderose di successi sportivi.

La cosa piú importante adesso é gestire bene la transizione societaria e dare sicurezza e conferma al managment almeno fino a fine transizione.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> lo sapevamo già da 3 giorni...



che finivamo in mano a Elliott probabilmente lo sapevamo già dal giorno del closing...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Adesso speriamo che il cinefake non vada di causafake


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque per l'ufficialita' dovremo aspettare la convocazione straordinaria del CDA, giusto?



No, prima la corte del Lussemburgo deve rendere esecutivo l’accordo.

Poi deve essere convocato un CDA nel quale Elliot potrá votare in vece dei consiglieri di Li. Per decidere cosa.... vedremo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il cinefake non vada di causafake



SE sarà così stupido mi sa che se lo mangiano vivo...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*
Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.*


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



 Ora via tutti: Fassone, Mirabelli, Campopiano. Tutti!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.*



OTTIMO!

Speriamo che adesso si vada verso la reale vendita del club in un tempo non troppo dilatato e soprattutto che vengano cacciati i vari giullari ed incompetenti che gironzolano a Milanello.

Ma soprattutto speriamo che si possa tornare a parlare di calcio giocato...


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso speriamo che il cinefake non vada di causafake



Non penso sia così stupido.. Elliott ha vinto guerre con interi stati!


----------



## Djerry (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.*



Possiamo ufficializzare di essere stati protagonisti della più clamorosa bolla finanziaria e speculativa della storia almeno dello sport professionistico mondiale.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Possiamo ufficializzare di essere stati protagonisti della più clamorosa bolla finanziaria e speculativa della storia almeno dello sport professionistico mondiale.



Lavanderia conclamata a sto punto...


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ora via tutti: Fassone, Mirabelli, Campopiano. Tutti!!!!



e Guadagnini….la comunicazione è stata buona fino a luglio...poi è diventata difettosa fino ad essere grottesca e tragicomica direi..


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Luglio 2018)




----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Possiamo ufficializzare di essere stati protagonisti della più clamorosa bolla finanziaria e speculativa della storia almeno dello sport professionistico mondiale.



Magari fosse una bolla finanziaria..


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Fassone, Mirabelli, etc... dovrebbero fare un passo indietro COME MINIMO... per rispetto di 8 milioni di tifosi e soprattutto per la sola che ci hanno rifilato.
È una vergogna se pretendono di rimanere o di essere pagati dopo tutto lo schifo che hanno combinato.
Da oggi l'uomo che li ha scelti non garantisce più 1€ di stipendio, quindi dovrebbero rimettere il mandato rassegnando le dimissioni.

Resta il fatto che io vorrei un piazza pulita totale, compreso allenatore e più giocatori possibili.
Si deve fare un reset, ripartire da facce nuove e da nessun collegamento con il passato.

L'idea far convivere giocatori attaccati a Berlusconi-Galliani (Montolivo, Abate), altri a Mirabelli-Fassone (Gattuso, Bonucci), altri nuovi portati da Eliott... è abbastanza nauseante.


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e Guadagnini….la comunicazione è stata buona fino a luglio...poi è diventata difettosa fino ad essere grottesca e tragicomica direi..



Tra l altro essere degli ottimi comunicatori quando acquisti un giocatore a settimana dopo anni di nulla non è stata un'impresa titanica! Eppure guadagnini era quello che mi piaceva di più.. Ho preso una cantonata clamorosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Vediamo che succede ora.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


>



il Yogurt e scaduto


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che finivamo in mano a Elliott probabilmente lo sapevamo già dal giorno del closing...



vero, nessuno avrebbe scommesso un euro sul chinaman anzi qualcuno si


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari fosse una bolla finanziaria..





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Direi che ormai non ci siano più dubbi, su cosa fosse.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Laudisa conferma: il Milan è ad un passo dal fondo Elliott. C'è aria di svolta in casa Milan.*


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

*Bellinazzo: Rybolovlev non avrebbe mai potuto comprare il Milan per il divieto della Uefa di possedere doppie proprietà, a meno che non avesse venduto il Monaco. Elliott è da sempre padrone del destino del Milan.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma: il Milan è ad un passo dal fondo Elliott. C'è aria di svolta in casa Milan.*



Via tutto l'attuale management, se Elliott prende il Milan credo che voleranno molte teste.


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma: il Milan è ad un passo dal fondo Elliott. C'è aria di svolta in casa Milan.*



A differenza delle altre volte almeno ora si spera che si abbiano notizie certe in tempi brevi. Di solito gli americani con la comunicazione ci sanno fare.
Comunque chiunque prenda il milan purtroppo non mi aspetto novità di assetto in tempi rapidi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2018)

Incrociamo le dita!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> il Yogurt e scaduto



Era ora!! Adesso speriamo non ci tocchi mandarlo giù anche così...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma: il Milan è ad un passo dal fondo Elliott. C'è aria di svolta in casa Milan.*


.


----------



## mark (9 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo questo indichi veramente la fine dell'era SB e l'inizio di un'altra con una proprietà seria, trasparente e competente!!


----------



## luis4 (9 Luglio 2018)

dicessero con chiarezza cosa vogliono fare adesso.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

Magari (non ci metto la mano sul fuoco) ci sarà già un rappresentante Elliott al raduno.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Rybolovlev non avrebbe mai potuto comprare il Milan per il divieto della Uefa di possedere doppie proprietà, a meno che non avrebbe venduto il Monaco. Elliott è da sempre padrone del destino del Milan.*



Per me poteva.
Quello che non si puo fare e giocare la stessa competizione... ma il Monaco gioca la CL e noi per ora non giochiamo nulla.


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Io resto dell’idea che l’era cinese non sia mai iniziata.
Spero proprio questa sia la vera cessione della società.


----------



## Djerry (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari fosse una bolla finanziaria..





Ho la sensazione però che non verremo mai in possesso della scatola nera per il quadro complessivo.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari (non ci metto la mano sul fuoco) ci sarà già un rappresentante Elliott al raduno.



Quanto bello sarebbe se si presentasse Maldini a sorpresa...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione però che non verremo mai in possesso della scatola nera per il quadro complessivo.



È stato fatto tutto così in maniera malatamente accurata che non sarà mai provabile nulla...


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

Possibile cambio management ora, la guida tecnica rimarrà la stessa, temo. In ogni caso sono curioso di sentire il buon Mirabelli oggi.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Quanto bello sarebbe se si presentasse Maldini a sorpresa...



Ora urge un comunicato ufficiale di Elliott


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me poteva.
> Quello che non si puo fare e giocare la stessa competizione... ma il Monaco gioca la CL e noi per ora non giochiamo nulla.



Hai ragione. La Red Bull possiede sia il Salisburgo che il Lipsia e quest'anno per poco non si sono perfino incontrate in EL


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È stato fatto tutto così in maniera malatamente accurata che non sarà mai provabile nulla...



Il nostro caro SB non è andato dentro per certi rapporti con alcuni personaggi particolari, figuriamoci se ci va per tutto ciò..


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Possibile cambio management ora, la guida tecnica rimarrà la stessa, temo. In ogni caso sono curioso di sentire il buon Mirabelli oggi.



Per me era sbagliato continuare con Gattuso, ma cambiare in corsa in pieno precampionato potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Possibile cambio management ora, la guida tecnica rimarrà la stessa, temo. In ogni caso sono curioso di sentire il buon Mirabelli oggi.



Solo a pensare che parlino quei due mi viene il vomito..


----------



## Mika (9 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> dicessero con chiarezza cosa vogliono fare adesso.



Prima di qualsiasi comunicato di Elliot bisogna che esso riscuota il pegno (ci vorranno dai 2 ai 7 giorni). Una volta che sarà ufficialmente chiusa la pratica ci sarò la convocazione del CDA straordinario e da li uscirà il comunicato ufficiale. Presumo che la parte cinese del CDA lasci. In quel CDA si conoscerò il destino di Fassone. Insomma c'è da aspettare l'iter burocratico (7 gg massimo).


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. La Red Bull possiede sia il Salisburgo che il Lipsia e quest'anno per poco non si sono perfino incontrate in EL



Vogliamo poi parlare dei Pozzo? Con qualche artificio è possibile possedere più di un club, ma intendiamoci, chi ha grosse ambizioni non può mettere un piede in due scarpe


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. La Red Bull possiede sia il Salisburgo che il Lipsia e quest'anno per poco non si sono perfino incontrate in EL



No, ufficialmente Red Bull non ha piu il Salisburgo.
Se no non avrebbero potuto giocare tutte e due la coppa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione però che non verremo mai in possesso della scatola nera per il quadro complessivo.



Diciamo che basta dare un occhio alla presenza di molti calabresi in società.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me era sbagliato continuare con Gattuso, ma cambiare in corsa in pieno precampionato potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.



Mah, se c'è il modo di arrivare a qualcuno di veramente in gamba per me questi discorsi non sussistono.

Mi paiono solo le scuse di quelli che "vorrei ma non posso".


È molto più pericoloso continuare con un punto interrogativo colossale come Gattuso IMHO.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Io resto dell’idea che l’era cinese non sia mai iniziata.
> Spero proprio questa sia la vera cessione della società.



Il problema é che andandomil surplus della vendita a Li e non fregando nulla ad Elliot del destino de Milan... la domanda che ci si pone é: quale sará il criterio con il quale Elliot cederá il Milan?

Secondo me é molto semplice, chi sottoscriverá piú quote del suo fondo (quote sulle quali Singer incassa il 3-4% all’anno) si aggiudicherá a prezzo di costo l’amito premio. Se ad esempio Mr. Smith sottoscriverá 2 miliardi del fondo Elliot (60-70 milioni l’anno a Singer) allora rileverá lui il Milan rispetto a quello che sottoscriverá solo 1 miliardo.


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me era sbagliato continuare con Gattuso, ma cambiare in corsa in pieno precampionato potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.



Da qui a inizio novembre ci saranno pochissime gare visti gli impegni con le Nazionali.
Il cambio è possibile... ma bisogna muoversi.

Conte è libero adesso, l'anno prossimo non lo trovi più se si accasa per 4-5 anni.

Fermo restando che mi aspetto un passo indietro di Gattuso. sono sicuro che lo farà viste le sue dichiarazioni dei mesi scorso. Poi sta alla società confermarlo o meno.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Da qui a inizio novembre ci saranno pochissime gare visti gli impegni con le Nazionali.
> Il cambio è possibile... ma bisogna muoversi.
> 
> Conte è libero adesso, l'anno prossimo non lo trovi più se si accasa per 4-5 anni.
> ...



Dubito che Gattuso rinunci alla panchina del Milan. Se il nuovo management ha già accordi con un allenatore, probabilmente si metteranno d'accordo per un'uscita onorevole.


----------



## Cantastorie (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Bene, scommetto anche 2 cent. Che Li non darà battaglia legale o che questa sarà risolta in brevissimo tempo e/o evitata con un bonus o simili. Mi sembra più che probabile (per non dire quasi certo) che il disegno originale prevedesse che il Milan finisse ad Elliot.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Prima di qualsiasi comunicato di Elliot bisogna che esso riscuota il pegno (ci vorranno dai 2 ai 7 giorni). Una volta che sarà ufficialmente chiusa la pratica ci sarò la convocazione del CDA straordinario e da li uscirà il comunicato ufficiale. Presumo che la parte cinese del CDA lasci. In quel CDA si conoscerò il destino di Fassone. Insomma c'è da aspettare l'iter burocratico (7 gg massimo).



O Elliot decide di tenrsi la societá (possibile ma al momento non probabile) oppure impensabile un cambio di dirigenza in fase di trattative per la cessione.

Occhio al rientro di mr. B.


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È stato fatto tutto così in maniera malatamente accurata che non sarà mai provabile nulla...



Il rovescio della medaglia:

Dobbiamo lamentarci. Lamentarci ed essere additati di ogni catastrofe é parte del gioco di SB.
Che debbono dire i media prezzolati:
-fininvest é ok
-il milan non ha più un debito e ha fatto una campagni acquisti costosa (alla ***** ma é un alto discorso)
-Elliott ha pagato 120+180+32+interessi e se ci rinforza portando su in un paio di anni i rivende al doppio 
-Chi ci prende e ci quota fa bingo
Non possono dirlo con toni trinfali perché scattano indagini...

Ora parte la vendita reale, ma con calma, molta calma vediamo di mettere il carro in strada.


----------



## mark (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Da qui a inizio novembre ci saranno pochissime gare visti gli impegni con le Nazionali.
> Il cambio è possibile... ma bisogna muoversi.
> 
> Conte è libero adesso, l'anno prossimo non lo trovi più se si accasa per 4-5 anni.
> ...



Il problema allenatore è molto complicato, sia perché è tardi per cambiarlo, sia perché tutti i giocatori sono dalla parte di Gattuso ed esonerarlo senza un vero motivo potrebbe avere l'effetto opposto di quello desiderato.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Madonna... c'è Conte libero, con Elliot forse al TAS potremmo riuscire a ribaltare la sentenza e magari a portare gente seria in società.


Questi primissimi giorni potrebbero essere davvero fondamentali per capire se riusciremo a dare un colpo di reni ed iniziare a nuotare verso la superficie o se invece imboccheremo la statale contromano.


----------



## Devil man (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma quindi Li ha perso tutto ? anche le sue mutande???


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

All in su Conte e su un ds serio e l anno prossimo si punta al 4 posto.


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> All in su Conte e su un ds serio e l anno prossimo si punta al 4 posto.



Magari, anziché buttare 20 mln su zazza così sarebbero spesi nettamente meglio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma quando si andrà in tribunale per finire ad Elliott? E quando al TAS?

Scusate ma mi sono perso le date


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Mi potete confermare che oggi parlerà solo Gattuso e non saranno nemmeno presenti Fassone e Mirabelli?


----------



## gabuz (9 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Magari, anziché buttare 20 mln su zazza così sarebbero spesi nettamente meglio



Conte ti vince lo scudetto anche con Zaza.

Comunque ufficialmente non è ancora libero.


----------



## Milo (9 Luglio 2018)

Cioè fatemi capire, ha rifiutato tutte le offerte di commisso per perdere poi tutto????

Perde soldi e tempo a noi per cosa??? perchè non ha accettato???

Io da ora ho paura, Elliot gli interessa guadagnarci, chi sono e cosa varrà fare di noi gli fregherà meno di 0.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (9 Luglio 2018)

spero che elliot ci venda il piu presto possibile e si accontenti della "plusvalenza" praticamente gia fatta, anche se parlando di un fondo speculativo mi sto preparando a tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Dipende da cosa vuol fare Elliott. Anche se c'è un progetto serio, ci vorrà del tempo per metterlo in moto. Piano piano vedremo comporsi il puzzle con nuovi dirigenti, nuovi arrivi e partenze. Ma senza furia. Credo sia il miglior modo, controproducente secondo me fare una rivoluzione totale che può portare ancora più confusione. Se poi dietro non c'è niente, arrivederci, siamo al punto di partenza.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Diciamo che basta dare un occhio alla presenza di molti calabresi in società.



Scusa Willy,non è la prima volta che fai riferimento ai calabresi,che problema hai con noi?Se il problema è la gente incapace o truffaldina allora sono con te,siano calabresi o meno,ma se sei prevenuto o razzista allora sbagli,l'Italia e il mondo è pieno di calabresi che eccellono in molti settori,detto ciò torno on topic e sono d'accordo con te se sei per un repulisti generale indipendentemente dalle origini delle persone.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quando si andrà in tribunale per finire ad Elliott? E quando al TAS?
> 
> Scusate ma mi sono perso le date



Per Elliott non so, per il TAS e il 19 di questo mese... e si sapra il giorno stesso cosa ha deciso.


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire, ha rifiutato tutte le offerte di commisso per perdere poi tutto????
> 
> Perde soldi e tempo a noi per cosa??? perchè non ha accettato???
> 
> Io da ora ho paura, Elliot gli interessa guadagnarci, chi sono e cosa varrà fare di noi gli fregherà meno di 0.



Se Elliott facesse un progetto come il Liverpool a me andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scusa Willy,non è la prima volta che fai riferimento ai calabresi,che problema hai con noi?Se il problema è la gente incapace o truffaldina allora sono con te,siano calabresi o meno,ma se sei prevenuto o razzista allora sbagli,l'Italia e il mondo è pieno di calabresi che eccellono in molti settori,detto ciò torno on topic e sono d'accordo con te se sei per un repulisti generale indipendentemente dalle origini delle persone.



Nulla contro i calabresi onesti, ci mancherebbe. Mi spiace se è passato un altro messaggio. Io penso che sotto la cessione del Milan ci sia ben altro rispetto a chi parla di lavanderia di B, piuttosto ho idee riguardo alla malavita.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Scusa Willy,non è la prima volta che fai riferimento ai calabresi,che problema hai con noi?Se il problema è la gente incapace o truffaldina allora sono con te,siano calabresi o meno,ma se sei prevenuto o razzista allora sbagli,l'Italia e il mondo è pieno di calabresi che eccellono in molti settori,detto ciò torno on topic e sono d'accordo con te se sei per un repulisti generale indipendentemente dalle origini delle persone.



S'intende un discorso settoriale in generale come quando il berlusca voleva solo giovani italiani. Prendi un soggetto per le capacità non per la provenienza. Per me almeno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

io sono pienamente convinto che Conte diventerebbe allenatore + odiato e disprezzato dai tifosi 
se starnutiamo ci ammoniscono  pensa con il gioco aggressivo di Conte dove finiamo


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Nella situazione attuale Conte verebbe a prendere 12 milioni l'anno ma te ne garantisce almeno 200 (80 Champions (diritti, tv e sponsor) e 120 dalla rivalutazione dei calciatori).

Poi ognuno è libero di fare calcio come vuole... ma questo al Chelsea ha vinto una premier con Zappacosta e Alonso.
Ha dominato in B con Siena e Bari... ha vinto 3 scudetti alla Juventus molto più nettamente di Allegri che ha uno squadrone. Ha fatto benissimo con l'Italia perdendo solo ai rigori. E abbiamo visto il successore.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nulla contro i calabresi onesti, ci mancherebbe. Mi spiace se è passato un altro messaggio. Io penso che sotto la cessione del Milan ci sia ben altro rispetto a chi parla di lavanderia di B, piuttosto ho idee riguardo alla malavita.



Lo penso pure io dal primo momento che il tutto sia marcio ,sia esso una lavanderia o malavita organizzata,come pure mi sento di dirti,e penso di non sbagliarmi,che anche nella vicende della tanto osannata juve ci sia del marcio,ma ben peggiore del nostro,fidati.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nulla contro i calabresi onesti, ci mancherebbe. Mi spiace se è passato un altro messaggio. Io penso che sotto la cessione del Milan ci sia ben altro rispetto a chi parla di lavanderia di B, piuttosto ho idee riguardo alla malavita.



Uguale, che sia B direttamente, o altri giri, ci aveva comunque venduto a caso, e dicendo che "eravamo in ottime mani"

Ad ogni modo vedendo i membri del CDA un' idea se la si puo' fare.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io sono pienamente convinto che Conte diventerebbe allenatore + odiato e disprezzato dai tifosi
> se starnutiamo ci ammoniscono  pensa con il gioco aggressivo di Conte dove finiamo



Ma infatti io non voglio Conte. Io voglio divertirmi,voglio un Klopp. Sarri andrebbe bene ma è una capra,maleducato e ignorante,pure di sinistra.


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi non cominciamo a fantasticare ... sia che ci tenga Elliot che veniamo venduti quest'anno non ci saranno rivoluzioni tecniche ... piazzeranno un AD di fiducia e da lì si va giù a cascata ... ma non sono processi che puoi fare in poche settimane


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non voglio Conte. *Io voglio divertirmi*,voglio un Klopp. Sarri andrebbe bene ma è una capra,maleducato e ignorante,pure di sinistra.



Anche io ma adesso non è il momento.

Adesso serve diventare solidi, macinare risultati e tornare a stare stabilmente in una zona di classifica più decorosa.
Poi potremo pure pensare di vincere "bene".


Ma ora serve Conte.


E se Elliot decide di gestirci per un po' non voglio credere che uno come Singer possa lasciare tutto il progetto in mano a Rino.


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma è ufficiale ufficiale?


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non voglio Conte. Io voglio divertirmi,voglio un Klopp. Sarri andrebbe bene ma è una capra,maleducato e ignorante,pure di sinistra.



Se prendi Kloop, però, devi sostenere la squadra perchè ci possono essere anche partite nelle quali puoi perdere con il crotone di turno, poi dopo bisogna sentire i "cacciatelo" o "come si fa a giocare così, la difesa dove è???" e altre cose. però in europa ti farebbe divertire alla grande e ti toglie anche qualche soddisfazione. per adesso c'è bisogno di qualche sicurezza in più, i Kloop arrivano quando sei una società messa bene a livello societario e sportivo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Luglio 2018)

Alcune perle di Berlusconi: "_Su vendita a Yonghong Li inventate falsità enormi_", "_abbiamo venduto a un protagonista dell'industria cinese_", "_Con Yonghong Li operazione sicura_”, “_Siamo tranquilli, abbiamo venduto al governo cinese_”....

...possibile che nessun giornalista chieda nulla al nostro ex presidente?


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Anche Peppe conferma !!!


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche io ma adesso non è il momento.
> 
> Adesso serve diventare solidi, macinare risultati e tornare a stare stabilmente in una zona di classifica più decorosa.
> Poi potremo pure pensare di vincere "bene".
> ...



Esatto! Conte poi è sinonimo di rosa "adeguata" ; tra l'altro Conte mi piace moltissimo perché parla poco scherza 0 e tutti zitti a lavorare duramente


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Esatto! Conte poi è sinonimo di rosa "adeguata" ; tra l'altro Conte mi piace moltissimo perché parla poco scherza 0 e tutti zitti a *lavorare duramente*


Poi la squadra crolla e lo fanno fuori


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi ma quale Klopp e Conte, vediamo di risanarci come società e di mettere basi SOLIDE, ricambio management e ripartire. Nessun allenatore top al momento assocerebbe la sua figura alla nostra situazione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

Conoscendo la realtà Milan con la terna arbitrale 
dopo 6 mesi sarebbe fatto fuori... 
poi io non voglio chi preferisce sturaro a Jack


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Conferma anche ANSA.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Conoscendo la realtà Milan con la terna arbitrale
> dopo 6 mesi sarebbe fatto fuori...
> poi io non voglio chi preferisce sturaro a Jack



Ah si perché glielo hai chiesto? Ogni tanto si leggono certe frasi...
Il Signor Conte il primo giocatore che ha chiesto a Torino è stato un certo Andrea Pirlo.

Detto questo possiamo continuare a parlare di spogliatoio, dei Jack, di Andrea del cararmato Kessiè... va benissimo... tutta gente che però poi ci fa arrivare sesta a -30/-40 dalle prime.

Io voglio una società che faccia la società, che sia str...., che detti le condizioni, che venda se c'è da vendere...
Altro che i burattini che sentono un tifoso chiedere la permanenza di Donnarumma e si fanno condizionare.

Il calcio è business, è azienda... se non la sai fare sei spazzato via, puff, fallisci. E dovremmo saperlo oramai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nella situazione attuale Conte verebbe a prendere 12 milioni l'anno ma te ne garantisce almeno 200 (80 Champions (diritti, tv e sponsor) e 120 dalla rivalutazione dei calciatori).
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di fare calcio come vuole... ma questo al Chelsea ha vinto una premier con Zappacosta e Alonso.
> Ha dominato in B con Siena e Bari... ha vinto 3 scudetti alla Juventus molto più nettamente di Allegri che ha uno squadrone. Ha fatto benissimo con l'Italia perdendo solo ai rigori. E abbiamo visto il successore.



Veramente con Zappacosta e Alonso (e Hazard, e Willian, e Kanté.......) é arrivato quinto.... nel frattempo , in merito alla rivaluazione dei giocatori é riuscito, caso unico della storia ad essere citato in tribunale per svalutazione del capitale giocatori della societá (Diego Costa e SMS)...

Ah.... é stato il peggior allenatore dell’Atalanta degli ultimi 25 anni, é riuscito a farsi odiare da giocatori e dirigenza ovunque a messo piede...l con la nazionale, nei primi due anni nin ha vinto mai con due gol di scarto neache con Malta e Albania...

Proseguiamo?

E per uno cosí sacrifichi una bandiera come Gattuso che l’anno scorso ha fatto miracoli?

Mah..... e poi mah!......


----------



## Francesco84. (9 Luglio 2018)

ma adesso cambieranno fassone mirabelli e dentro albertini maldini?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Occhio ad esultare, però.
Per Elliott questa è un'operazione prettamente finanziaria e temporanea, quindi non è detto che a loro importi qualcosa della parte sportiva.
Vero, mi direte che un Milan competitivo vale di più sul mercato, ma potrebbero anche decidere di vendere tutti gli asset principali ( i giocatori) per almeno 150 milioni, vendere velocemente il club a prezzo di saldo e comunque avere un profitto.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ah si perché glielo hai chiesto? Ogni tanto si leggono certe frasi...
> Il Signor Conte il primo giocatore che ha chiesto a Torino è stato un certo Andrea Pirlo.
> 
> Detto questo possiamo continuare a parlare di spogliatoio, dei Jack, di Andrea del cararmato Kessiè... va benissimo... tutta gente che però poi ci fa arrivare sesta a -30/-40 dalle prime.
> ...



Proprio così! Si chiama PIAZZA PULITA e con tutto la stima che ho per l'uomo Gattuso deve essere sostituito da un'allenatore con le pal...le; tutto il resto sono chiacchiere e perdita di tempo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Ancora nessuna notizia ufficiale?


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.*


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente con Zappacosta e Alonso (e Hazard, e Willian, e Kanté.......) é arrivato quinto.... nel frattempo , in merito alla rivaluazione dei giocatori é riuscito, caso unico della storia ad essere citato in tribunale per svalutazione del capitale giocatori della societá (Diego Costa e SMS)...
> 
> Ah.... é stato il peggior allenatore dell’Atalanta degli ultimi 25 anni, é riuscito a farsi odiare da giocatori e dirigenza ovunque a messo piede...l con la nazionale, nei primi due anni nin ha vinto mai con due gol di scarto neache con Malta e Albania...
> 
> ...



Peggior allenatore dell'Atalanta... peccato che con lui era salva. Dopo il suo addio è finita nelle sabbiemobili ed è retrocessa.
Verifichiamo le cose prima di scrivere. Ti ricordo che l'Atalanta ha cambiato proprietà da poco: Percassi è arrivato nel 2010.
Certo che se stiamo qui a osannare Gattuso criticando un allenatore che su 8 campionati ne ha vinti 6 in carrozza... stiamo messi maluccio eh.

Vorrei sapere i miracoli di Gattuso... presentarsi nelle 3 gare cruciali dell'anno prendendo mazzate da Arsenal e Juventus e rischiando di prenderne 3-4 dall'Inter se Icardi non avesse ciccato palla a due centrimenti dalla porta.


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Occhio ad esultare, però.
> Per Elliott questa è un'operazione prettamente finanziaria e temporanea, quindi non è detto che a loro importi qualcosa della parte sportiva.
> Vero, mi direte che un Milan competitivo vale di più sul mercato, ma potrebbero anche decidere di vendere tutti gli asset principali ( i giocatori) per almeno 150 milioni, vendere velocemente il club a prezzo di saldo e comunque avere un profitto.
> Speriamo bene.



Dovresti svendere i giocatori.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.*



Eh basta... ancora una settimana... e poi ancora mesi per cedere di nuovo il Milan... 
Un agonia senza fine.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.*



Beh dai, considerato che siamo a lunedì spero nel passaggio entro il weekend


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Proprio così! Si chiama PIAZZA PULITA e con tutto la stima che ho per l'uomo Gattuso deve essere sostituito da un'allenatore con le pal...le; tutto il resto sono chiacchiere e perdita di tempo





Il problema è che ci sono tanti tifosi che inquinano, mi dispiace dirlo ma è cosi.

Quando sento parlare di Jack, Andrea, Gigio... come se fossero nostro fratelli e ci fanno arrivari settimi e ottavi da anni mi sale il sangue al cervello. Ma vabbè.

Al Milan negli ultimi anni è stata associata la parola miracolo a Inzaghi, a Mihajlovic, a Montella un miliardo di volte, ora a Gattuso... inutile commentare, forse ci meritiamo questi qui.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Luglio 2018)

> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...




Cioè...mi state dicendo che non esiste nessun russo disposto a spendere 400 milioni da un giorno all'altro pur di salvare Fassone? 
Strano.


----------



## varvez (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Peggior allenatore dell'Atalanta... peccato che con lui era salva. Dopo il suo addio è finita nelle sabbiemobili ed è retrocessa.
> Verifichiamo le cose prima di scrivere. Ti ricordo che l'Atalanta ha cambiato proprietà da poco: Percassi è arrivato nel 2010.
> Certo che se stiamo qui a osannare Gattuso criticando un allenatore che su 8 campionati ne ha vinti 6 in carrozza... stiamo messi maluccio eh.
> 
> Vorrei sapere i miracoli di Gattuso... presentarsi nelle 3 gare cruciali dell'anno prendendo mazzate da Arsenal e Juventus e rischiando di prenderne 3-4 dall'Inter se Icardi non avesse ciccato palla a due centrimenti dalla porta.



This. Sottoscrivo, se ci fosse (ma non credo) la possibilità di arrivare ad Antonio Conte entro una settimana qualcuno vorrebbe ancora Gattuso in panchina? Intendo qualcuno che capisca di calcio naturalmente


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.*



Si... Peppe Di Stefano ha detto che potrebbero bastare 48-72 ore


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh basta... ancora una settimana... e poi ancora mesi per cedere di nuovo il Milan...
> Un agonia senza fine.


Ci sono dei tempi processuali incomprimibili, scanditi dal codice di procedura civile. L'obiettivo finale, comunque, è certo.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra il clima ideale per iniziare una nuova stagione, immagino già che conferenza stampa spumeggiante ci sarà questo pomeriggio.


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Mi sembra il clima ideale per iniziare una nuova stagione, immagino già che conferenza stampa spumeggiante ci sarà questo pomeriggio.



Sì con argomento principale CR7 alla Juve


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei tempi processuali incomprimibili, scanditi dal codice di procedura civile. L'obiettivo finale, comunque, è certo.



Eh lo so... pero dopo piu di 3 anni e mezzo (con Bee) e normale che i tifosi iniziano seriamente a perdere la pazienza...


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Io sono per conte.... Solo lui ci puo' fare decollare prendendo gli uomini giusti non necessariamente a prezzi alti ma funzionali al gioco che lui vuole fare ... E IN PIU' L'INVESTITORE ARABO DI CUI SI PARLA SAREBBE IL NON PLUS ULTRA...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

io aspetterei di vedere quello che fa Elliott, dove finiamo come società e i quadri dirigenziali. squadra e gioco saranno una pura conseguenza.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Mi sembra il clima ideale per iniziare una nuova stagione, immagino già che conferenza stampa spumeggiante ci sarà questo pomeriggio.


Imbarazzante per Mirabelli, considerata la sua traballante posizione.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Montanari Milan ad Elliott entro una settimana.*



Dei tempi tecnici poco mi importa, l'importante è che sia così.Più che altro mi auguro che in sti giorni pensino già ai nuovi dirigenti


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Dei tempi tecnici poco mi importa, l'importante è che sia così.Più che altro mi auguro che in sti giorni pensino già ai nuovi dirigenti


Conoscendo Paul Singer, il problema è già risolto. E non da ora, ma da mesi.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Paul Singer, il problema è già risolto. E non da ora, ma da mesi.



Quella è la cosa preoccupante. Allora perché è stato fatto tutta la telenovela? Mi sfugge, detto da incompetente degli intrighi finanziari.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Paul Singer, il problema è già risolto. E non da ora, ma da mesi.



Speriamo, per me il cambio di dirigenti è fondamentale per capirne il progetto


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



Sì.

Elliott ha sempre detto e scritto che il valore della squadra non può diminuire, quindi se vendessero i top abbasserebbero il valore dell'assett.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



sicuramente farà ciò che piu gli conviene, speriamo convenga anche noi ...


----------



## Cantastorie (9 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì.
> 
> Elliott ha sempre detto e scritto che il valore della squadra non può diminuire, quindi se vendessero i top abbasserebbero il valore dell'assett.



questo è ciò che imponeva a Li, che altrimenti avrebbe potuto vendere giocatori per saldare debiti


----------



## neversayconte (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



Non c'è una risposta certa. Potrebbero appunto svuotare la rosa e vendere la società facilmente a un prezzo basso (ma avendo già incassato prima) oppure incrementare il valore della rosa e vendere la società a un prezzo sui 600 milioni. In entrambi i casi c'è un guadagno. Si saprà qualcosa quando qualcuno dei piani alti di Elliot ci metterà la faccia e avrà una posizione influente sul milan. Non è detto che il presidente possa essere un Singer. Potrebbe essere un manager esterno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Festa: fallito anche l'ultimo tentativo di Yonghong Li. Il Milan finisce nelle mani del fondo Elliott.
> 
> Tobia De Stefano: non sono arrivati né i 32 mln da Lì né i 415 dal presunto compratore. Elliott va avanti con l'escussione del pegno.
> 
> ...



*Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*


----------



## Mika (9 Luglio 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non c'è una risposta certa. Potrebbero appunto svuotare la rosa e vendere la società facilmente a un prezzo basso (ma avendo già incassato prima) oppure incrementare il valore della rosa e vendere la società a un prezzo sui 600 milioni. In entrambi i casi c'è un guadagno. Si saprà qualcosa quando qualcuno dei piani alti di Elliot ci metterà la faccia e avrà una posizione influente sul milan. Non è detto che il presidente possa essere un Singer. Potrebbe essere un manager esterno.



Nel periodo di gestione di Elliot non mi sorprenderei se il presidente diventasse Scaroni.


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*



Ma qualcuno più esperto di me forse sa, di questi 150 Mln quanti per la cassa e quanti per il mercato?


----------



## mil77 (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



Ma se Elliot vende i giocatori i soldi sono del Milan mica i suoi. Elliot come azionista potrà incassare soldi della vendita dei calciatori solo quando il bilancio sarà positivo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*



Spero sia vero e spero anche che non diano quei soldi a quell'incapace di Mirabelli.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì.
> 
> Elliott ha sempre detto e scritto che il valore della squadra non può diminuire, quindi se vendessero i top abbasserebbero il valore dell'assett.



Questo lo imponevano a Li, non e che se lo impongano a loro stessi se per loro i profitti saranno maggiori...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> *Ah si perché glielo hai chiesto? *Ogni tanto si leggono certe frasi...
> Il Signor Conte il primo giocatore che ha chiesto a Torino è stato un certo Andrea Pirlo.
> 
> Detto questo possiamo continuare a parlare di spogliatoio, dei Jack, di Andrea del cararmato Kessiè... va benissimo... tutta gente che però poi ci fa arrivare sesta a -30/-40 dalle prime.
> ...




sai nella Nazionale ci sono le convocazioni 
poi dopo un tot manda a casa alcuni calciatore 
poi altre step dove doveva decidere chi rimanere 
e era nella CRONACA che il ballottaggio era tra lui e Sturaro


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?


Con un valore di mercato crollato a seguito di queste sciagurate decisioni, non riuscirebbe neanche a svenderlo al prezzo delle immobilizzazioni materiali, il Milan. Elliott è un fondo attivista, punta a creare attività nel target, per incrementare il valore economico che dovrà rivendere. Esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno più esperto di me forse sa, di questi 150 Mln quanti per la cassa e quanti per il mercato?



Penso che per la cassa serviranno 75 milioni (ossia le perdite che abbiamo in bilancio). Gli altri 75 saranno per il mercato.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma se Elliot vende i giocatori i soldi sono del Milan mica i suoi. Elliot come azionista potrà incassare soldi della vendita dei calciatori solo quando il bilancio sarà positivo



Certo. Posso suggerire però che con un bilancio in pari (l'ultimo disavanzo era 80 milioni?) gli altri giocatori ceduti che portaassero profitti, andrebbero all'azionista di maggioranza.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



Secondo me sì, perchè comunque fare questo lavoro è comunque una spesa e abbasserebbe il valore del club. E poi, a mia sensazione, sono già d'accordo con qualcuno per vendere. Non avrebbe senso smantellare la squadra. Certo è che il mercato sarà bloccato.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*



Secondo me manterranno le spese di gestione al minimo, altro che mercato. Mi aspetto che i nuovi dirigenti siano tipo questo qui, uomini di fiducia di Elliott.


----------



## sette (9 Luglio 2018)

Domande per i più esperti.

1) tecnicamente si può parlare di fallimento?

2) se non ho capito male, il tribunale del Lux metterà all'asta il Milan per ripagare Elliot del prestito elargito a Y.L. e l'eccedenza andrà proprio a finire a Y.L. ?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma cosa sbandierate??? Siamo nella ***** fino al collo e la gente esulta.......mah


----------



## Gito (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma perchè pensate tutti che cambia il managment? Se dovesse cambiare tutti suppongo sia solo per una gestione di almeno 1 anno.
Chi accetterebbe di lavorare al Milan per poi essere a rischio esonero dopo 2 mesi visto che ogni proprietà vuole i suoi uomini?
Mi pare piu probabile che se non cambia niente in società ci vende in tempi brevi se no ci tiene 1 anno o 2


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*



Buon budget per provare a tornare in Champions League,non di certo per vincere,cosa che non faremo mai con elliot,ma con il proprietario che verrà,se sara ricco


----------



## nybreath (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi così assurda che elliott venda tutti i giocatori appetibili, abbassi il monte ingaggi, rientrando in parte subito del capitale prestato, e una volta svuotato il milan di calciatori e monte ingaggi, venda il brand a chi più interessato?



Partendo dal presupposto che non siamo nella normalità, ma volendo analizzare la cosa come avverrebbe in modo normale, ora come ora Elliott non è proprietaria del club, la gestione urgente e necessaria al mantenimento della continuità aziendale sono a suo carico, ma una gestione palesemente contraria all'interesse proprio dell'azienda potrebbe essere eccepita da Li, a cui rimane il diritto al surplus post vendita. Perchè ora la gestione è tutta indirizzata al mantenimento fino alla vendita.

Poi insomma la situazione normale non è, e c'è chi dice che Elliott è proprietaria da mesi e mesi se non fattualmente da sempre, quindi difficile.

Però in ogni caso, Elliott che interesse avrebbe a svalutare l'azienda? Se l'interesse di Elliott è solo recuperare il credito, con un assett maggiore al valore del credito, sarà una vendita molto più facile. Insomma, hai un'azienda per un valore intorno ai 500m, e vuoi vendere per minimo 370, avrai molte offerte, invece più svaluti l'azienda, più la porti la rendi meno appetibile e minori saranno le possibilità di vendita.

Insomma il problema sarebbe, quale interesse ha Elliott nello svalutare il club?. Non sarebbe interessante ne nel caso volesse recuperare solo il credito, ne sarebbe interessante nel caso voglia ottenere il prezzo di vendita più alto possibile, secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma perchè pensate tutti che cambia il managment? Se dovesse cambiare tutti suppongo sia solo per una gestione di almeno 1 anno.
> Chi accetterebbe di lavorare al Milan per poi essere a rischio esonero dopo 2 mesi visto che ogni proprietà vuole i suoi uomini?
> Mi pare piu probabile che se non cambia niente in società ci vende in tempi brevi se no ci tiene 1 anno o 2



Infatti metterà manager propri per controllare le spese in attesa della cessione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Buon budget per provare a tornare in Champions League,non di certo per vincere,cosa che non faremo mai con elliot,ma con il proprietario che verrà,se sara ricco



Ma tanto, se dovessimo avere i paletti UEFA, comunque non spenderanno


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma perchè pensate tutti che cambia il managment? Se dovesse cambiare tutti suppongo sia solo per una gestione di almeno 1 anno.
> Chi accetterebbe di lavorare al Milan per poi essere a rischio esonero dopo 2 mesi visto che ogni proprietà vuole i suoi uomini?
> Mi pare piu probabile che se non cambia niente in società ci vende in tempi brevi se no ci tiene 1 anno o 2



Secondo me,se andassero via Fas e Mirabelli,metterebbero un management di transizione come Ad uno di fiducia (pure Scaroni) e come Ds anche nessuno,interim a Gattuso.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Luglio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Domande per i più esperti.
> 
> 1) tecnicamente si può parlare di fallimento?
> 
> 2) se non ho capito male, il tribunale del Lux metterà all'asta il Milan per ripagare Elliot del prestito elargito a Y.L. e l'eccedenza andrà proprio a finire a Y.L. ?



1) è default dell'azionista non della società milan. 
2) C'è una clausola nel contratto di finanziamento per cui rotto il Covenant il Tribunale ratificherà il passaggio di proprietà delle quote a Elliot per insolvenza del debitore. Niente aste e niente eccedenze al vecchio proprietario. 
3) Resta da capire solo come mai Li non ha accettato offerta di acquisto di Commisso perdendo anche il 30 per cento delle quote propostegli.

I primi due punti mi sembrano assodati. Aspetto qualcun altro più esperto a correggermi eventualmente e chiarire il punto 3.


----------



## Butcher (9 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Edizione online di SportMediaset: in arrivo 150 milioni di euro per la gestione di cassa del club e per l'eventuale mercato.
> Josh Swidler, Senior Portfolio European Manager di Elliott, avvierà la gestione del club. Convocazione del CdA per convertire il credito in azioni e per immettere nel club 150 milioni di euro per la cassa e il mercato.*



Se li danno a Miracessi stiamo freschi


----------



## sette (9 Luglio 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> 1) è default dell'azionista non della società milan.
> 2) C'è una clausola nel contratto di finanziamento per cui rotto il Covenant il Tribunale ratificherà il passaggio di proprietà delle quote a Elliot per insolvenza del debitore. Niente aste e niente eccedenze al vecchio proprietario.
> 3) Resta da capire solo come mai Li non ha accettato offerte di Commisso perdendo anche il 30 per cento delle quote propostegli.
> 
> I primi due punti mi sembrano assodati. Aspetto qualcun altro più esperto a correggermi eventualmente e chiarire il punto 3.



Punti 1 e 2 grazie ho capito.

Punto 3: si vede che si deve buttare in politica e il calcio è una distrazione


----------



## luigi61 (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sai nella Nazionale ci sono le convocazioni
> poi dopo un tot manda a casa alcuni calciatore
> poi altre step dove doveva decidere chi rimanere
> e era nella CRONACA che il ballottaggio era tra lui e Sturaro



A mio parere Bonaventura nell'economia di una squadra non sposta un bel nulla.... proprio come Sturaro; poi è noto che ogni allenatore ha le sue idee ma qui si sta parlando di Bonaventura non di Hazard...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh basta... ancora una settimana... e poi ancora mesi per cedere di nuovo il Milan...
> Un agonia senza fine.



Va beh ho capito ma ci sono tempi tecnici che non è che si possono dimezzare per far piacere a noi.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

*Montanari su Twitter spiega come Elliott non farà comunicazioni ufficiali fino a quando non sarà avvenuta l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport Investment. La procedura può essere completata in 3 giorni.*


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma tanto, se dovessimo avere i paletti UEFA, comunque non spenderanno



Magari arriva TIM a darci soldi per lo sponsor 

(non ci credo eh).


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter spiega come Elliott non farà comunicazioni ufficiali fino a quando non sarà avvenuta l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport Investment. La procedura può essere completata in 3 giorni.*



Bene!


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma perchè pensate tutti che cambia il managment? Se dovesse cambiare tutti suppongo sia solo per una gestione di almeno 1 anno.
> Chi accetterebbe di lavorare al Milan per poi essere a rischio esonero dopo 2 mesi visto che ogni proprietà vuole i suoi uomini?
> Mi pare piu probabile che se non cambia niente in società ci vende in tempi brevi se no ci tiene 1 anno o 2


Entro la prossima settimana, tutto il cda in carica si presenterà dimissionario, come è doveroso. Singer accetterà le dimissioni.


----------



## mil77 (9 Luglio 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> 1) è default dell'azionista non della società milan.
> 2) C'è una clausola nel contratto di finanziamento per cui rotto il Covenant il Tribunale ratificherà il passaggio di proprietà delle quote a Elliot per insolvenza del debitore. Niente aste e niente eccedenze al vecchio proprietario.
> 3) Resta da capire solo come mai Li non ha accettato offerta di acquisto di Commisso perdendo anche il 30 per cento delle quote propostegli.
> 
> I primi due punti mi sembrano assodati. Aspetto qualcun altro più esperto a correggermi eventualmente e chiarire il punto 3.



punto 2) Elliot ha diritto di trasformare il proprio credito direttamente in azioni ma il quantum sarà stabilito dal tribunale. meglio il tribunale stabilisce il valore di mercato del Milan Elliot trasforma circa 410 milioni di credito in azioni e se il Milan x il tribunale vale di più il resto delle azioni rimane a Li. se Elliot non esercita la clausola di assegnazione diretta delle azioni si va all'asta (sempre partendo dalla valutazione del tribunale) e dalla vendita Elliot riprende i 410 ed il resto va a Li


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> punto 2) Elliot ha diritto di trasformare il proprio credito direttamente in azioni ma il quantum sarà stabilito dal tribunale. meglio il tribunale stabilisce il valore di mercato del Milan Elliot trasforma circa 410 milioni di credito in azioni e se il Milan x il tribunale vale di più il resto delle azioni rimane a Li. se Elliot non esercita la clausola di assegnazione diretta delle azioni si va all'asta (sempre partendo dalla valutazione del tribunale) e dalla vendita Elliot riprende i 410 ed il resto va a Li



Per noi e meglio se il tribunale ci valuta alla cifra piu bassa possibile in modo che Elliott ci possa pure lui rivendere al prezzo piu basso possibile.
A Li non deve rimanere nulla delle azioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter spiega come Elliott non farà comunicazioni ufficiali fino a quando non sarà avvenuta l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport Investment. La procedura può essere completata in 3 giorni.*



Ragazzi facciamo un attimo chiarezza perché c'è una confusione madornale. 

1) Elliot non venderà neanche una vite perché è intrinseco nella sua natura commerciale VALORIZZARE il bene per poterlo rivendere ad un prezzo maggiorato o mantenere il valore attuale per non pendere un solo centesimo. 

2) E' alquanto improbabile che il nuovo acquirente mandi via l'allenatore in quanto ci sono priorità ben piu importanti 

3) E' alquanto improbabile che da qui a 2 giorni Elliot mandi via Fassone , può essere invece che mandi via DOPO tutto lo staff della precedente proprietà . Il CDA come è normalità presenterà in toto le dimissioni che verranno accettate da Elliot. 

4) Questo ultimo e doloroso passaggio che ci porta a 1cm dal fallimento era necessario per pagare e purgare fino alla fine i 30 anni di Berlusconi. Ora siamo nel punto piu basso della storia del Milan paragonabile solo al momento Farina. 

5) Non si andrà in tribunale del Lux perché come spiegato dal nostro caro Felice la famosa "piccola clausola "porterà il Milan in mani del fondo senza troppi traumi. 

6) Non vedrete nessun comunicato ne oggi ne domani ma solo ad acquisizione del 100% del Milan da parte del fondo perché queste tipologie di società sono tra le piu burocratiche al mondo. Scrivono solo a fatti avvenuti. 

7) I 150 milioni che arriveranno ( cosi pare ) dal fondo sono per la gestione ORDINARIA del club. Non significa che sono 150 milioni da spendere sul mercato. 

8) E questo lo scrivo per l'ultima volta perche sono stufo di farlo , potrebbe arrivare anche BILL GATES a comprare il Milan ma gli acquisti saranno da gestire in base alle regole del FPF. Che è una buffonata ma oggi se ti chiami Milan , Inter o Roma devi piegare le orecchie e dire signor si.


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma una cosa non capisco : Se a elliot spettano solo 380 milioni e il surplus andrebbe a li ,che interesse ha a valorizzare il club ; gli basta vendere a 380 e non gli interessa fare in modo di innalzare il valore della squadra ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Ma una cosa non capisco : Se a elliot spettano solo 380 milioni e il surplus andrebbe a li ,che interesse ha a valorizzare il club ; gli basta vendere a 380 e non gli interessa fare in modo di innalzare il valore della squadra ...



Ma infatti tecnicamente potrebbe vendere il bene solo per i soldi che gli spettano.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamo un attimo chiarezza perché c'è una confusione madornale.
> 
> 1) Elliot non venderà neanche una vite perché è intrinseco nella sua natura commerciale VALORIZZARE il bene per poterlo rivendere ad un prezzo maggiorato o mantenere il valore attuale per non pendere un solo centesimo.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto. Aggiungo solo scordiamoci come tifosi campagne acquisti a fondo perduto sotto elliot


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

E se ci comprasse il cavaliere mascarato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E se ci comprasse il cavaliere mascarato?



Con quali soldi ? Anche nella migliore delle ipotesi parliamo di 500 milioni. 

Le sue aziende erano sull orlo del fallimento e si sono salvate proprio grazie alla lavatrice cinese. 

Sarebbe alquanto improbabile che ora ricompri lo stesso club che faticosamente ha venduto per salvarsi le chiappe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2018)

*Carlo Festa: sorprese degli ultimi minuti. Dopo l'accordo sfumato nella notte, stamattina i legali di Mr Li si sarebbero visti nuovamente con quelli del russo Rybolovlev, ed è stato trovato un accordo non vincolante, dopo che nella notte era fallita l'intesa. Ma il tempo ormai è scaduto ed a questo punto servirebbe il consenso di Elliott (ex art. 9.8 dello statuto di Ross. Sport. Invest, NDR), che invece sembra intenzionato ad escutere e diventare proprietario del club. Questo potrebbe portare ad un contenzioso legale. Secondo le indiscrezioni Mr Li starebbe facendo leva su un cavillo presente nel contratto, secondo il quale Elliott doveva valorizzare la società con un processo tutelante anche per Mr Li e alla fine dargli un extraprofitto rispetto al credito. *


----------

